# Unboxing and testing 3 new Toro machines



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Toro supplied 2 single stage and a Power Max for this guy to test out and review.

He gives them a good work out (I almost cried for the Power Max at around 17:00 minute mark).

A manufacturer has to have a lot of confidence in their product to ask him to review them.

Perhaps he should do all of Consumer Reports snow blower testing?


----------



## Johnny G1 (Jan 28, 2020)

He know how to make them work, how long they last is another thing????


----------



## oneboltshort (Dec 16, 2019)

Now we know what the person who owns the equipment rental place in your neighborhood has nightmares about


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

....and there is the neighbor that you should never lend anything to !


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

This dude knows how to beat up a snowblower. So much gravel.

I need to finagle some test machines.


----------



## LouC (Dec 5, 2016)

I have to say having had an older Toro single stage I was really impressed with that 821, it didn't even slow down or miss a beat.


----------



## scrappy (Dec 7, 2014)

Notice how snow piles up in front of the 828. Paul Sikkema noted this when he compared it to the Ariens.


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

that was some tough love right there!  engines are getting broken-in right! 

the snowmaster didn't see much action; I can see how the personal pace would be a detriment. I hate it on my mower where the load/drive is fairly constant...couldn't imagine it on a snowblower.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Odd because I think Toro's personal pace on their mowers is awesome, so I would think it would also be nice on that snowblower.


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

RIT333 said:


> Odd because I think Toro's personal pace on their mowers is awesome, so I would think it would also be nice on that snowblower.


They have it on all of the residential mowers so maybe I am an odd duck .

Imagine putting your blower in high-gear every time you encounter any additional resistance/load. He was hating life trying navigate that hill with his tires spinning and it bogging down...far from the ideal situation for that setup.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

He used the snow master on a gravel hill. Basically the opposite of what it was designed for. 

He’s also too fast with the power max. He’s plowing as much as he’s blowing. The ACS on the power max recycles a lot of snow out of the impeller. Something I’m not a fan of. 

I know he was being extra tough on the machines on purpose but that’s my rant anyway.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

He is a contractor and time is money. He goes as fast as he can. I often snow blow the same way. That test as the 17 minute mark can be like the EOD with out the gavel. Sometimes it is like the side walk in front of the house the day after a large storm. That gravel must have removed some paint.

The "Personal Pace" does not seem like a good match for deep or wet snow. I love it on the lawn mowers. It is an apple to an orange.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

I love Andrew Camarata. I have watched many of his videos. He is one hard-working kid and earned his 840K subscribers 
He does make me cringe sometimes when he uses a big hammer or an impact to not only disassemble but assemble everything.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

oneboltshort said:


> Now we know what the person who owns the equipment rental place in your neighborhood has nightmares about


===========================================================================


His use of a knife like that to open shipping boxes makes me wonder if he has ever been cut by a knife pulling it towards you.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

scrappy said:


> Notice how snow piles up in front of the 828. Paul Sikkema noted this when he compared it to the Ariens.


==========================================================================

As Paul said the snow is thrown directly forward by the TORO ACS and to the forward and to the left by the ARIENS machine.

The design of the ACS prevents too much snow from entering the impeller housing and expels it forward. The Ariens is simular.

It would be less noticeable with either brand of machine if there was no worm to spur gear drive and the open cross auger was rotated by a roller chain drive located on either side of the cross auger housing as there would be no gearbox in the center of the cross auger housing. 

The old double solid cross auger on the Moto Mower Snow Shark operated like this with one exception where the impeller rotated forward as the roller chain drive operated on the left side to rotate the impeller and provide torque to the secondary chain drive for the solid cross augers. 

To design the Snow Shark with right angle impeller rotation would have required it to have a gear reduction drive system rather than a single chain drive and gearbox for the transmission.


----------

